# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  حكم نقض جنائي (الطعن رقم ٢٢٨٣٠ لسنة ٨٨ قضائية  - جلسة ٢٠٢١/٠٩/١١ الابتزاز الإلكتروني

## د.شيماء عطاالله

الطعن رقم ٢٢٨٣٠ لسنة ٨٨ قضائية

الدوائر الجنائية - جلسة ٢٠٢١/٠٩/١١

العنوان : تهديد بإفشاء أمور مخدشة بالشرف .

الموجز : إرسال الجاني رسالة التهديد للمجني عليه عن طريق شخص آخر. كفايته للعقاب ولو لم يبلغها الأخير له. متى ثبت توقع الجاني حتماً بحكم وظيفة المرسل إليه أو علاقته بالمراد تهديده قيامه بتبليغ الرسالة إليه. أساس ذلك ؟

القاعدة : لما كان يكفي للعقاب بموجب الفقرة الأولى من المادة ٣٢٧ المشار إليها – من قانون العقوبات - أن يكون الجاني قد بعث رسالة التهديد لتصل إلى علم المراد تهديده، سواء أرسلها إليه فتلقاها مباشرة، أم بعث بها إلى شخص آخر فتلقاها هذا الآخر ثم بلغها إياه أو لم يبلغها، ثم إنه لا يشترط أن يكون الجاني الذي يختار هذا الطريق الأخير في توجيه نذيره قد قصد أن يقوم من أُرسلت إليه بتبليغها إلى المعني بها، بل يكفي أن يثبت في حقه أنه لا يجهل أن الطريق الذي اختاره يتوقع معه حتماً أن المرسل إليه بحكم وظيفته أو بسبب علاقته أو صلته بالشخص المقصود بالتهديد سيبلغه الرسالة، ومن ثم فإن ما يثار في هذا الصدد يكون غير سديد.


الحكم

باسم الشعب

محكمة النقض

دائرة السبت ( و ) الجنائية

الطعن رقم ٢٢٨٣٠ لسنة ٨٨ القضائية

جلسة السبت الموافق ١١ من سبتمبر سنة ٢٠٢١

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ

برئاسة السيد المستشار/ أحمد الخولى نائب رئيس المحكمة

وعضوية السادة المستشارين/ محمد عبد الحليم ود/ كاظم عطية وأسامة النجار نواب رئيس المحكمة وأحمد الغرباوى

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الوقائـــــــــــع

اتهمت النيابة العامة الطاعن بأنه:

أولاً: هدد/ .... كتابة بنسبة أمور مخدشة بالشرف لها بأن قام بتهديدها بنشر صور خادشة للحياء خاصة بها على صفحات موقع التواصل الاجتماعى قد تحصل عليها عبر الاستيلاء على الحساب الشخصى الخاص بزوجها محادثاً إياها طالباً منها إرسال تلك الصور وكان التهديد مصحوباً بطلب معاشرتها جنسياً والتحصل على المزيد من الصور الخادشة للحياء دون رضاء منها على النحو المبين تفصيلاً بالأوراق.

ثانياً: اعتدى على حرمة الحياة الخاصة بالمجنى عليها سالفة الذكر بأن نقل صور خادشة للحياء لها فى مكان خاص عن طريق أجهزة وبرامج الاتصالات واستعمل فى غير علانية تلك الصور وكان ذلك بغير رضاء صحيح منها وفى غير الأحوال المصرح بها قانوناً.

 ثالثاً: هدد بإفشاء ونشر الصور الخادشة للحياء الخاصة بالمجنى عليها المتحصل عليها محل الاتهام السابق لحمل المجنى عليها على معاشرته جنسياً والتحصل على المزيد من الصور الخادشة للحياء لها دون رضاء منها على النحو المبين تفصيلاً بالتحقيقات.

رابعاً: توصل بغير حق إلى اختراق وسيط إلكترونى (الحساب الخاص بـــ/ .... على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى) على النحو المشار إليه تفصيلاً بالتحقيقات.

خامساً: تعمد إزعاج/ ....، .... بإساءة استعمال أجهزة الاتصالات بأن استولى على الحساب الخاص بالأول على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى محادثاً زوجته المجنى عليها الثانية طالباً منها إرسال صور خادشة للحياء خاصة بها وما إن تحصل على تلك الصور حتى أعلن عن هويته وأرسل رسائل نصية محل الاتهام الأول تحمل معنى التهديد بإفشاء أمور خادشه للحياء وطلب معاشرتها جنسياً والتحصل على المزيد من الصور الخادشة للحياء لها دون رضا منها فى سبيل الكف عن تنفيذ ذلك التهديد عن طريق تطبيق الشبكة الدولية للمعلومات على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى (الفيس بوك) على النحو المبين تفصيلاً بالتحقيقات.

وأحالته إلى محكمة جنايات .... لمحاكمته طبقاً للقيد والوصف الواردين بأمر الإحالة.

والمحكمة المذكورة قضت حضورياً فى ١٦ من مايو سنة ٢٠١٨ عملاً بالمواد ٣٠٩ مكرر، ٣٠٩ مكرر أ/٢، ٤، ٣٢٧/١ من قانون العقوبات، والمادتين ١، ٧٠، ٧٦/٢ من القانون رقم ١٠ لسنة ٢٠٠٣ بإصدار قانون تنظيم الاتصالات، والمواد ١، ٢١، ٢٣/ ١ بند ه، ٤ من القانون رقم ١٥ لسنة ٢٠٠٤ بإصدار قانون التوقيع الالكترونى المصرى مع إعمال المادة ٣٢/٢ من قانون العقوبات. بمعاقبته بالسجن عشر سنوات عما أُسند إليه ومصادرة المضبوطات وإعدام الصور والرسائل المخلة بالآداب المضبوطة.

فقرر المحامى/ .... – بصفته وكيلاً عن المحكوم عليه - الطعن فى هذا الحكم بطريق النقض فى ١٤ من يوليه سنة ٢٠١٨، وأودعت مذكرة بأسباب الطعن فى نفس التاريخ موقعاً عليها من المحامى المقرر.

وبجلسة اليوم سُمعت المرافعة على ما هو مبين بمحضرها.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ

المحكمـــــــــــــــة

حيث إن مبنى الطعن هو أن الحكم المطعون فيه إذ دان الطاعن بجرائم تهديد المجنى عليها كتابة عبر موقع تواصل إلكترونى بإفشاء ونسبة أمور خادشه للشرف حال كون ذلك التهديد مصحوباً بطلب معاشرتها جنسياً، والاعتداء على حرمة الحياة الخاصة عن طريق نقل صور خادشه للحياء أخذت فى مكان خاص باستخدام أجهزة الاتصالات، والتوصل بغير حق على اختراق وسيط إلكترونى، وتعمد مضايقة وإزعاج الغير بإساءة استعمال أجهزة الاتصالات، قد شابه القصور فى التسبيب والفساد فى الاستدلال والإخلال بحق الدفاع والخطأ فى الإسناد، ذلك أن الحكم اعتوره الغموض والإبهام ولم يبين الواقعة المستوجبة للعقوبة وظروفها بياناً تتحقق به أركان الجرائم التى دان الطاعن بها، ولم يستظهر أركان جريمة التهديد بركنيها المادى والمعنوى مطرحاً الدفع بانتفائهما، كما أن الثابت من أقوال المجنى عليها أنها بمجرد اكتشاف اختراق حساب زوجها على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى (فيسبوك) قامت بإخباره فصارت المحادثات – من بعد - تتم بين الطاعن وزوج المجنى عليها ولم تكن بين الأخيرة والأول ومن ثم فلا تهديد وقع على شخصها إذ لم تكن طرفاً فى تلك المحادثات، والتفت الحكم عن دفاع الطاعن بأنه عدل بإرادته المنفردة عن تهديد المجنى عليها لمدة خمسة أشهر حتى تاريخ ضبطه، واطرح الحكم دون رد الدفع ببطلان إذن التفتيش لصدوره بناء على تحريات غير جدية وأن الضابط لم يجر التحريات بنفسه، وتساند إلى أقوال الضابطين المستمدة من الإجراء الباطل، ولم تعرض المحكمة لدفاع الطاعن بانقطاع صلته بالواقعة ذلك أنه لا علاقة له بالحساب المسمى (....) على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى (فيسبوك) والذى نسب للطاعن ملكيته له ولا كذلك الحساب المسمى (....)، وقعدت النيابة العامة – ومن بعدها المحكمة - عن التحقق من مدى صحة ملكية الطاعن للحسابين سالفى الذكر، كما أن الصورة شبه العارية التى قيل أنها تخص المجنى عليها هى صورة لامرأة أخرى وكان يتعين على المحكمة أن تستدعى المجنى عليها لسماع أقوالها والوقوف على حقيقة ذلك، وأورد الحكم بمدوناته أن إذن التفتيش صدر لضبط وتفتيش شخص ومسكن الطاعن على خلاف الثابت بماديات الدعوى من أن الإذن صدر لضبط وتفتيش شخص ومسكن ابن عمه ويدعى .... وهو صاحب خط التلفون الأرضى الوارد بمحضر التحريات، كما أورد لدى تحصيله لأقوال شاهد الإثبات الثالث - ضابط الواقعة – أنه توجه لمكان ضبط المتهم بما يخالف أقوال هذا الشاهد بالتحقيقات إذ أن الثابت من أقواله أنه قام بتفتيش منزل الطاعن وضبط جهاز المحمول الخاص به كل ذلك مما يعيب الحكم ويستوجب نقضه.


وحيث إن الحكم المطعون فيه بيَّن واقعة الدعوى بما تتوافر به كافة العناصر القانونية للجرائم التى دان الطاعن بها، وأورد على ثبوتها فى حقه أدلة سائغة من شأنها أن تؤدى إلى ما رتَّبه الحكم عليها، وجاء استعراض المحكمة لأدلة الدعوى على نحو يدل على أنها محَّصتها التمحيص الكافى وألمت بها إلماماً شاملاً يفيد أنها قامت بما ينبغى عليها من تدقيق البحث لتعرف الحقيقة. لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أن القانون لم يرسم شكلاً أو نمطاً يصوغ فيه الحكم بيان الواقعة المستوجبة للعقوبة والظروف التى وقعت فيها، ومتى كان مجموع ما أورده الحكم كافياً فى تفهم الواقعة بأركانها وظروفها حسبما استخلصتها المحكمة - كما هو الحال فى الدعوى الراهنة - كان ذلك محققاً لحكم القانون، ومن ثم فإن منعى الطاعن فى هذا الشأن يكون ولا محل له.

 لما كان ذلك، وكان الركن المادى فى جريمة التهديد المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة الأولى من المادة ٣٢٧ من قانون العقوبات يتوافر إذا وقع التهديد كتابة بارتكاب جريمة ضد النفس أو المال أو بإفشاء أو نسبة أمور خادشه للشرف، وكان التهديد مصحوباً بطلب أو تكليف بأمر، وكان الحكم قد أورد بأسبابه قيام الطاعن بتهديد المجنى عليها عبر مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى وتمكن من خداعها وتحصل منها على صور فى أوضاع مخلة بالحياء وهددها بنشرها، وإذ كان مصطلح الكتابة قد ورد فى المادة ٣٢٧ سالفة الذكر على سبيل البيان فى صيغة عامة لتشمل كافة وسائل الكتابة المختلفة سواء كانت بالطرق التقليدية أو بإحدى الوسائل الإلكترونية الحديثة، فإذا أثبت الحكم على الطاعن إرساله عبارات التهديد عن طريق الوسائط الإلكترونية الحديثة - وهى لوحة المفاتيح - بقصد إيقاع الخوف فى نفس المجنى عليها لحملها على أداء ما هو مطلوب منها، فإنه يكون قد استظهر الركن المادى لجريمة التهديد موضوع الاتهام كما هى معرفة به فى القانون. 

لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أن القصد الجنائى فى جريمة التهديد يتوافر متى ثبت للمحكمة أن الجانى ارتكب التهديد وهو يدرك أثره من حيث إيقاع الرعب فى نفس المجنى عليه وأنه يريد تحقيق ذلك الأثر بما قد يترتب عليه من أن يذعن - مرغماً - إلى إجابة الطلب، وكان لا يلزم التحدث استقلالًا عن هذا الركن، بل يكفى أن يكون مفهوماً من عبارات الحكم وصراحة عبارات التهديد وظروف الواقعة كما أوردها، فإن النعى على الحكم بالقصور فى هذا الشأن يكون على غير أساس، ومع هذا فقد أفاض الحكم فى الحديث عن توافر القصد الجنائى فى حق الطاعن ودلل عليه تدليلاً سائغاً ومقبولاً، ومن ثم فإن ما يثيره الطاعن من منازعة بشأن انتفاء القصد الجنائى لجريمة التهديد فى حقه ينحل إلى جدل موضوعى فى سلطة المحكمة فى تقدير الأدلة واستنباط معتقدها مما لا يجوز الخوض فيه أمام محكمة النقض. لما كان ذلك، وكان يكفى للعقاب بموجب الفقرة الأولى من المادة ٣٢٧ المشار إليها أن يكون الجانى قد بعث رسالة التهديد لتصل إلى علم المراد تهديده، سواء أرسلها إليه فتلقاها مباشرة، أم بعث بها إلى شخص آخر فتلقاها هذا الآخر ثم بلغها إياه أو لم يبلغها. ثم إنه لا يشترط أن يكون الجانى الذى يختار هذا الطريق الأخير فى توجيه نذيره قد قصد أن يقوم من أرسلت إليه بتبليغها إلى المعنى بها، بل يكفى أن يثبت فى حقه أنه لا يجهل أن الطريق الذى اختاره يتوقع معه حتماً أن المرسل إليه بحكم وظيفته أو بسبب علاقته أو صلته بالشخص المقصود بالتهديد سيبلغه الرسالة، ومن ثم فإن ما يثار فى هذا الصدد يكون غير سديد. 

لما كان ذلك، وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد أثبت بما ساقه من أدلة الثبوت السائغة التى اطمأنت إليها المحكمة قيام الطاعن بارتكاب جريمة تهديد المجنى عليها مصحوباً بطلب معاشرتها جنسياً، وأن الجريمة قد اكتملت أركانها، فلا يجدى الطاعن من بعد ما يثيره بشأن عدوله الاختيارى عن تهديدها – بفرض صحة ذلك -، هذا فضلاً عن أن البين من الاطلاع على محضر جلسة المحاكمة أن الطاعن لم يثر شيئاً بشأن قالة العدول عن تهديد المجنى عليها، ومن ثم فلا يسوغ له إثارته لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض لأنه دفاع موضوعى، ولا يقبل منه النعى على المحكمة بإغفالها الرد عليه مادام أنه لم يتمسك به أمامها. لما كان ذلك، وكان يبين من محضر جلسة المحاكمة أن المدافع عن الطاعن لم يدفع ببطلان إذن التفتيش لعدم جدية التحريات، وكان هذا الدفع من الدفوع القانونية المختلطة بالواقع التى لا يجوز إثارتها أمام محكمة النقض ما لم تكن مدونات الحكم تحمل مقوماته لأنه يقتضى تحقيقاً تنأى عنه وظيفة هذه المحكمة، فإن ما يثيره الطاعن فى هذا الخصوص يكون لا محل له. لما كان ذلك، ولئن كان الأصل أن من يقوم بإجراء باطل لا تقبل منه الشهادة عليه، إلا أن ذلك لا يكون إلا عند قيام البطلان وثبوته، وإذ كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد انتهى سديداً إلى صحة إجراءات القبض والتفتيش، فإنه لا تثريب عليه إن هو عول فى الإدانة على أقوال ضابطى الواقعة، ويكون منعى الطاعن فى هذا الشأن غير قويم. لما كان ذلك، وكان التفات المحكمة عن الرد عن دفاع الطاعن بعدم صلته بالواقعة، مردوداً بأن نفى التهمة من أوجه الدفاع الموضوعية التى لا تستأهل رداً طالما كان الرد عليها مستفاداً من أدلة الثبوت التى أوردها الحكم، وكان بحسب الحكم كيما يتم تدليله ويستقيم قضاؤه أن يورد الأدلة المنتجة التى صحت لديه على ما استخلصه من وقوع الجريمة المسندة إلى المتهم، ولا عليه أن يتعقبه فى كل جزئية من جزئيات دفاعه، لأن مفاد التفاته عنها أنه اطرحها، ومن ثم فإن ما يثيره الطاعن من قول بأن المحكمة لم تعرض للدفع بانتفاء صلته بالواقعة لا يعدو أن يكون جدلاً موضوعياً فى تقدير الدليل وفى سلطة محكمة الموضوع فى وزن عناصر الدعوى واستنباط معتقدها وهو ما لا يجوز إثارته أمام محكمة النقض.

 لما كان ذلك، وكان يبين من محضر جلسة المحاكمة أن الطاعن عاب على النيابة العامة قعودها عن التحقق من صحة ملكيته للحساب المسمى (....) على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى (فيسبوك)، دون أن يطلب من المحكمة اتخاذ إجراء معين فى هذا الخصوص، فإنه ليس للطاعن أن ينعى عليها قعودها عن إجراء تحقيق لم يطلب منها ولم تر هى حاجة إلى إجرائه بعد أن اطمأنت إلى صحة الواقعة استناداً إلى الأدلة التى أوردتها والمستمدة من أقوال الشهود وتقرير الفحص الفنى. لما كان ذلك، وكان من المقرر أن للمحكمة أن تستغنى عن سماع شهود الإثبات إذا قبل المتهم أو المدافع عنه ذلك صراحة أو ضمناً، دون أن يحول عدم سماعهم أمامها من أن تعتمد فى حكمها على أقوالهم التى أدلوا بها فى التحقيقات مادامت هذه الأقوال مطروحة على بساط البحث، وكان الثابت من مطالعة محضر جلسة المحاكمة أن النيابة العامة والدفاع اكتفيا بتلاوة أقوال شهود الإثبات الواردة بالتحقيقات، وترافع الدفاع عن الطاعن فى موضوع الدعوى وانتهى إلى طلب البراءة، فليس له من بعد أن ينعى على المحكمة قعودها عن سماع أقوال المجنى عليها التى تنازل صراحة عن سماعها، ومن ثم فإن ما يثيره الطاعن فى هذا الشأن لا يكون سديداً. 


لما كان ذلك، وكان ما أورده الحكم بمدوناته واضح الدلالة على أن الإذن قد صدر لضبط وتفتيش شخص ومسكن صاحب خط التلفون الأرضى الذى يحمل رقم (....) ويدعى ....، وأن ما أورده الحكم بأنه نفاذاً للإذن انتقل ضابطى الواقعة إلى منزل الطاعن لا يعدو أن يكون خطأ مادياً لا أثر له فى منطق الحكم واستدلاله على صحة إجراءات القبض والتفتيش، وتكون دعوى الخطأ فى الإسناد لهذا السبب غير مقبولة، لما هو مقرر أن الخطأ فى الإسناد الذى يعيب الحكم هو الذى يقع فيما هو مؤثر فى عقيدة المحكمة التى خلصت إليها، ويكون منعى الطاعن فى هذا الخصوص فى غير محله. لما كان ذلك، وكان البين من الاطلاع على المفردات – التى أمرت المحكمة ضمها تحقيقاً لوجه النعى – أن ما حصله الحكم من أقوال شاهد الإثبات الثالث له صداه وأصله الثابت فى الأوراق، وأنها خلت مما يشير إلى أن هذا الشاهد قام بتفتيش مسكن الطاعن – خلافًا لما يقول به - فإن ما ينعاه الطاعن على الحكم بدعوى الخطأ فى الإسناد فى هذا الشأن لا يكون له محل. لما كان ما تقدم، فإن الطعن برمته يكون على غير أساس متعيناً رفضه موضوعاً.

المصدر 
https://www.cc.gov.eg/judgment_singl...636&&ja=294151

----------

